# CONSIDER THE BEACH THIS SUMMER from bay FlatsLodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
July 5, 2018

*THE GUIDE REPORT*​*SUNDAY - July 1st*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Nice family generations trip at BFL in POC today. Grandsons, Dad and Papa all caught fish under tough conditions with low tides, high winds and poor moon phase during their time on the water. The bite has been off most of the AM, but was better in the PM. Soon it will change and turn around and work better in the mornings. Meanwhile, the fish are taking a much needed break from the fishing pressure and will again agree to feed for us in the coming weeks, just in time for the holiday crowds. Be safe and careful on the water this week, and if you come to POC, be aware of an increased effort to throw your butt in jail for minimal teetering - donâ€™t drink and drive (or boat)!

*MONDAY - July 2nd*
*Capt. Jason Wagenfehr* - Really good last couple of days wading with a great crew visiting Bay Flats Lodge. Fish were caught on a mixture of bait and lures. Matt caught and released a 27.5â€ trout yesterday on a plum bass assassin. Now looking forward to a few days off over the holiday!





​*Capt. Cooper Hartmann* - Weâ€™ve caught some really nice fish the past couple days, both in the boat with live bait, and while wade fishing with artificial lures. Both methods produced great numbers of trout (a couple â€œBigsâ€) and redfish, along with a few black drum to top off the box each day. Weâ€™ll be looking forward to getting back at the fish again following the holiday break in the action!

*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Today was day #1 with the Linda B. party of two. Although the fish they caught today did not have much size to them, they had lots of fun and we all shared some good times together. Weâ€™ll keep our hopes up that tomorrow produces some larger trout. Back to you later with further details!





​*TUESDAY - July 3rd*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Nice first wade. Happy Independence Day tomorrow, as we celebrate our freedom - freedom to fish, and freedom to eat fresh bounty of our Texas bays. Fish on folks! Finished our trout limits by 9:00am and went to catch a few redfish. It was getting good until three gators became interested and ran the fish off (and us too)!

*Capt. Cody Spencer* - Today was a solid day of catching both trout and reds while wade fishing with lures with the Paul T. party of two. Thereâ€™s never a dull moment when out on the water fishing with these two guys, and today was no exception! Everyone enjoyed the day and had a great time! I canâ€™t wait to see you guys again next time!





​*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Day #2 was another great day on the water with this couple. I had the privilege of fishing with them for the last two days. The fish proved to be a little bit larger today, and these folks got to take a lot of fish home with them. Iâ€™m looking forward to them returning to Bay Flats Lodge again in October!

*Capt. Garrett Wygrys* - Today was a day of a little father and son action with the Jim W. party of two. The trout werenâ€™t as big today as they have been recently, but the bite was good and the guys finished their day with a full two-man limit, to include some black drum, as well.

*Capt. Heath Borchert* - I did a little fun fishing today out on the island in some of the back lake areas. Todayâ€™s best catch was a BIG GAL that stretched 26-inches, and that weighed-in right at 6-pounds. I was just drifting in an attempt to locate some possible fish for later in the week, and I found some! I hope they stick around for a little while longer!





​
*CONSIDER THE BEACH THIS SUMMER​*People talk about how magnificent summertime speckled trout fishing can be over shell pads and reefs out in San Antonio Bay. Well, the fishing also gets to be really good out in the surf, and July and August anglers are attracted to a slick beach like nothing else. Many canâ€™t wait for a calm day so they can get out there and look for pelicans perched just off of the beach, and pods of mullet stacked at the second and third sand bars. Itâ€™s a time when even the novice angler can enjoy fun times and rod-bending adventure.

Whenever youâ€™re able to get into the surf, try throwing top water baits if you can. They can be highly productive lures when targeting big trout, especially in a calm surf environment. If you havenâ€™t ever thrown one, youâ€™ll probably find that you canâ€™t get enough of seeing a trout or redfish attack, or engulf, your surface-walking bait - itâ€™ll jump-start your heart every time. Itâ€™s amazing!





​Start your day early, being in position along the beach ahead of the morning sun, so as to be able to take advantage of one of the coolest times of the day. It doesnâ€™t last long, but it can be extremely comfortable while it does. Anchor your boat atop the second sand bar, and put an anchor off the nose of the boat, as well.

As you get out of the boat and into the water, make your way to the first gut thatâ€™s just off of the beach, and toss a dark-colored top water bait in these shallows before the sun comes up. Itâ€™s a practice that has produced many large trout over the years, and it still works till this day, but only prior to daylight hours. Immediately following sunrise, the skinny water of the first gut starts to warm rapidly, and the fish relocate to deeper water.

A lot of anglers may be lucky and realize â€œeasy-pickingsâ€ as they free-line live croaker or shrimp during July and August in the surf. But whenever we get a lull in the wind, or whenever the wind happens to blow out of the north this summer, youâ€™ll find many anglers tossing nothing other than artificial baits up-and-down the guts all along the beachfront. Everyone be careful out there, stay safe, and have fun!

*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON​*



For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf Coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.





​If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018





​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY​*_Had a great time, and will recommend Bay Flats Lodge to all my friends! Would certainly use Capt. Doug Russell when I come back! Everything was great! - *Jeff S. 7/3/18*

I've never been to another lodge, but I can't imagine that any other place could be as clean or as packed full of wonderfully friendly staff - I practically wanted to hug the lady covering the dining area at breakfast! The entire facility was beautiful and comfortable! - *Bonnie C. 7/2/18*

Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt was fantastic! He took the weather into account and made sure we had a great day of fishing! - *Jennifer O.* *7/2/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 40 % Precip. / 0.05 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then cloudy skies late. High 88F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Friday 60 % Precip. / 0.41 in*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms. High 87F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Saturday 30 % Precip. / 0.09 in*
Partly cloudy with isolated thunderstorms possible. High 87F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 88F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 88F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A light to moderate onshore flow will continue through Thursday. Rain chances will decrease somewhat Thursday. Chances for showers and thunderstorms will continue Friday through the weekend as a series of weak upper level disturbances move across the area. Generally light winds and low seas are expected during the same period.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 80.1 degrees
Seadrift 86.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 84.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------

